
Apple Brand Could Become Casualty of FBI Tussle Over IPhone Hack - ucha
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-24/apple-brand-could-become-casualty-of-fbi-tussle-over-iphone-hack
======
Zigurd
Oh please. Despite all the cop-show propaganda on the glass teat, many
Americans have stopped worshipping the G-man supposedly saving them from
terrorists. From the article:

> _So far the impact in the U.S. is evenly split: 24 percent of 1,002
> respondents in an online survey told Piper Jaffray they viewed Apple more
> favorably as a result of the FBI tussle, while 23 percent said their view
> was less positive than before._

Not so bad, really.

------
payne92
I wonder what the poll results would have been if the question had been: "Do
you think Apple should be ordered to make a special, less secure version of
iOS for the FBI, to unlock this phone?"

------
trowawee
Oh shit, what if they think there's something more important than their
"brand"? That'd be terrible.

